

Apple Pay usage surprisingly low on Black Friday - jusben1369
http://www.pymnts.com/news/2014/apple-pay-a-bust-on-black-friday-new-data-shows/

======
IvyMike
"There's a long line of tired and irritated people who have been up since 5am
behind me... time to try out something new and possibly line-blocking."

------
gumby
Interesting article -- not for its message but for its structure. Author
writes, "Apple pay is a bust". Charts supplied don't really support the
argument. A bust compared to what? Still, it's an interesting hypothesis.

Then the author(s) ask a number of payment experts what they think. They all
seem to say, "it's still early days, so the numbers don't look unreasonable."
Basically they completely undermine the author's position.

The message I ended up with was the opposite of the headline.

